# Nfaa 3d ?



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Anybody ?


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

from page 60 of the constitution and by-laws:
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/documents/956-2010527-2010-2011 Constitution & By-Laws.pdf

8.6 The NFAA National Marked 3-D maximum distance will be 101 yards, provided
targets of adequate size are used. Sectional and State (optional) Marked 3-D
maximum distance will be 60 yards. National, Sectional and State (optional)
Unmarked 3-D maximum distance will be 50 yards. Distances on marked 3-D
courses will be measured with a tape or more accurate measuring device. Handheld
range finders will not be used.


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## Utah2 (Jul 16, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Distances on marked 3-D
> courses will be measured with a tape or more accurate measuring device. Handheld
> range finders will not be used.


Is this saying that handheld rangers can't be used by the shooters, or just that they won't be used in determining the distances when marking the yardages before the shoot begins?

I ask, because I ran into a problem this weekend at the 3D indoor I was shooting. We shot the first 10 targets (out of 25) and were vitals and orange dot on everything. Any wingers were my fault. Then, on target 11, I shot first, and couldn't see where either of my arrows went . . . (they are all black and dark purple with black nocks, so they can be hard to see), but then my husband shot, and I could see his bright fletchings down at the very bottom of the bedded doe, stuck in there at the hoof and belly area. I broke out the handheld, to check the distance seeing as it was pretty unusual for my hubby to miss that far off, and ranged it at 38. But the marker we were shooting at stated 35. I went to the shoot director, and asked for a remeasure, and permission to reshoot that target. They got their tape out (which had feet only - no yards) and it came back 114 feet. But he couldn't do the math in his head to know the yardage. They finally figured out that it should have said 38, and they let us reshoot it. (of course, dozens of people had already gone through the course, and had just recorded low scores for that target). If I didn't have a range finder, I would not have had the means to determine it was mismarked. (Perhaps I still would have challenged the director for a remeasure, but my handheld gave me the confidence to know I was right).


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Utah2 said:


> Is this saying that handheld rangers can't be used by the shooters, or just that they won't be used in determining the distances when marking the yardages before the shoot begins?


My interpretation would be handheld range finders won't be used to determine the distance when setting up the marked course, but I have never been to one of these to know that for a fact. I was only quoting the constitution and by-laws. Hopefully someone with more experience can answer your question.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Utah2 said:


> Is this saying that handheld rangers can't be used by the shooters, or just that they won't be used in determining the distances when marking the yardages before the shoot begins?
> 
> I ask, because I ran into a problem this weekend at the 3D indoor I was shooting. We shot the first 10 targets (out of 25) and were vitals and orange dot on everything. Any wingers were my fault. Then, on target 11, I shot first, and couldn't see where either of my arrows went . . . (they are all black and dark purple with black nocks, so they can be hard to see), but then my husband shot, and I could see his bright fletchings down at the very bottom of the bedded doe, stuck in there at the hoof and belly area. I broke out the handheld, to check the distance seeing as it was pretty unusual for my hubby to miss that far off, and ranged it at 38. But the marker we were shooting at stated 35. I went to the shoot director, and asked for a remeasure, and permission to reshoot that target. They got their tape out (which had feet only - no yards) and it came back 114 feet. But he couldn't do the math in his head to know the yardage. They finally figured out that it should have said 38, and they let us reshoot it. (of course, dozens of people had already gone through the course, and had just recorded low scores for that target). If I didn't have a range finder, I would not have had the means to determine it was mismarked. (Perhaps I still would have challenged the director for a remeasure, but my handheld gave me the confidence to know I was right).



you mean to tell me that NOBODY had a calculator or a cell phone handy? not that difficult to divide the length in feet by 3 to get the length in yards.


you cant set the course markers initially by using a rangefinder. it must be taped.

when a course goes through it's certification by state officials, it has to be taped. yeah, it's a time consuming process, but it's also very accurate.

the rule about using rangefinders to set markers was made when all that was economically available was the prism based units.

the new laser based units are more accurate, but there is still a +/- factor with them and it will vary between like units and brands. unless you are a surveyor, you wont have the 'to the inch' accuracy.


----------

